# HiJacker Hydraulics



## Erika CCE

2 PUMP ECONO-JACKER KIT $899.00 

2 PUMP PRO-JACKER KIT $999.00

****FREE SHIPPING ANYWHERE WITHIN THE US**** 

IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR NEED TO MAKE AN ORDER CALL 1-888-266-5969 OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

*Pictures of the set up coming soon!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

Hijacker is back!!!
*GREAT PRODUCTS & GREAT PRICES*
*CALL 888-266-5969 OR EMAIL TO [email protected]*


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## DavyFromSC

I remember running Hijacker back in the day in my truck!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

DavyFromSC said:


> View attachment 424935
> I remember running Hijacker back in the day in my truck!!!


Oh wow that must be a very old picture  Well yeah we are bringing the HI-Jacker Hydraulic line back!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

WELDING OUR CYLINDERS!!! 


Cylinders available size: 4", 6", 8", 10", 12", 14", & 16" 
*BOTH 3/8" or 1/2" port* ​


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

Hurry up this great deal is almost over... 
2 PUMP ECONO-JACKER KIT $899.00 

2 PUMP PRO-JACKER KIT $999.00

****FREE SHIPPING ANYWHERE WITHIN THE US**** 

IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR NEED TO MAKE AN ORDER CALL 1-888-266-5969 OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]  ​


----------



## BIG E 602

are these kits ready to ship!


----------



## Lowridazrey

Could u post pics? I bought a car wit a kit but how do i know wich one i got?? I really want the pro kit


----------



## Erika CCE

BIG E 602 said:


> are these kits ready to ship!


Yes they are ready to ship!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

Lowridazrey said:


> Could u post pics? I bought a car wit a kit but how do i know wich one i got?? I really want the pro kit


I will post some pics of the complete kits later on this week. Most hydraulic kits come with their backing plates with the brand name in it. If you like send me a picture of your set up and I can help you find out which kit u have. [email protected]


----------



## nueve5

What's the details on the setups what gears do the have or basically what's the difference between them and the cce line


----------



## BIG E 602

guess im not the only one that wants pics & more info?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We have decide to bring our HI-JACKER line back out with different components. Hi-Jacker is a more affordable line, excellent for all our STREET to Midgrade Lowriders from..... 
2 Pump, 2 Dump, 2 Switches TO 2 Pump, 4 Dump, 4 Switches, etc. 

**Take advantage of our Special Offer!!!!**

ECONO-JACKER 2 PUMP KIT only $899 Shipped!!! (Continental U.S. ONLY)

*










*PRO-JACKER 2 PUMP KIT only $999 Shipped!!! *:thumbsup:* (Continental U.S. ONLY)*









*Please feel free to call me or PM with any questions! 
*Norma =)*

Special Offer EXPIRES 2/29/12*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

nueve5 said:


> What's the details on the setups what gears do the have or basically what's the difference between them and the cce line


*The ECONO-JACKER come with #5 HiJacker pumphead & the PRO-JACKER comes wit #7. I'll send a PM with all the details *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

BIG E 602 said:


> guess im not the only one that wants pics & more info?


*There's ur Pic ....for now. As soon as we get a picture of the COMPLETE KITS, 
I'll post it . Stay tuned!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*HiJacker Kit Includes:*
BLACK HOSES
2 SOLENOIDS PER PUMP
HIJACKER MOTORS
HIJACKER PUMPHEADS
DELTA DUMPS
4 SWITCH PANEL (NON PRE-WIRED)
4 3 PRONG SWITCHES & SWITCH CORD
*
THIS IS THE MAIN DIFFERENCE BETWEEN HIJACKER & CCE HYDRAULICS*


----------



## Erika CCE

*2 PUMP ECONOJACKER FRONT & BACK ONLY $850.00* 








***FREE SHIPPING***
CALL AND ORDER TODAY!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

NICE


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> :inout:


Thanks for the quick visit Bruce


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Lowridazrey

Could u hop with the econo kit?


----------



## Erika CCE

Lowridazrey said:


> Could u hop with the econo kit?



You could hop but it won't be as good as with a bigger size gear, this kit will come with a #5 Marzocchi pumphead (for a limited time only)


----------



## Erika CCE

BUSY BUILDING ALL THE HIJACKER PUMPS!!!


----------



## SJ RIDER

how much more for a 3 pump set up last pump a center port thx


----------



## Erika CCE

SJ RIDER said:


> how much more for a 3 pump set up last pump a center port thx


PM SENT!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget about this great deals!!!!*


----------



## budgetperf72

How long is this deal going for? I'll be ordering in two weeks


----------



## Erika CCE

budgetperf72 said:


> How long is this deal going for? I'll be ordering in two weeks


Deal is good for all this month, the last day will be February 29  LMK


----------



## SJ RIDER

was da total with tax 849 + tax


----------



## Erika CCE

SJ RIDER said:


> was da total with tax 849 + tax


We do not charge tax. We only charge when you come to our store or if the package is chip to the state of KY


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

MY BIG ORDER!!! (SWEDEN) THANKS!!!


----------



## DavyFromSC

Another one from back in the day. All Hijacker sponsored! Man I miss those days. ( Southern Showdown)


----------



## Erika CCE

DavyFromSC said:


> Another one from back in the day. All Hijacker sponsored! Man I miss those days. ( Southern Showdown)
> View attachment 431825


_Thanks for sharing this pics with us!!! _


----------



## DavyFromSC

No Problem, Got plenty more too.
:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

DavyFromSC said:


> No Problem, Got plenty more too.
> :biggrin:


POST THEM ALL IN HERE!!!


----------



## DavyFromSC




----------



## Erika CCE

DavyFromSC said:


> View attachment 433458
> View attachment 433459
> View attachment 433460
> View attachment 433462
> View attachment 433463
> View attachment 433466
> View attachment 433471


 :thumbsup: Thanks!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

_TTT_


----------



## Don Pedro

_Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.






_​


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

We are working on a *NEW HIJACKER PROJECT!!!* Stay tuned for pictures


----------



## DavyFromSC

What type of Project? Hmmm


----------



## Erika CCE

DavyFromSC said:


> What type of Project? Hmmm


TRUCK DANCER!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

Don't forget about our great deal!!!


----------



## charles85

Erika CCE said:


> Don't forget about our great deal!!!


shipped hum!! how much for a kit with 3ton coils shipped to 76706 Waco TX


----------



## Erika CCE

charles85 said:


> shipped hum!! how much for a kit with 3ton coils shipped to 76706 Waco TX


Yes it is FREE SHIPPING!!! The 31/4 ton white springs are $169.95 pair if u get them with the kit will also be free shipping, let me know


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> TRUCK DANCER!!!


And a REAL hopper!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:shh:


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

*4 More days.... *


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Lowridazrey

That street kit works great i could do some hooping and a nice rolling hop its good for layandplay or a simple setup and they got good power to them im running 6 deka batterys to them


----------



## Erika CCE

Lowridazrey said:


> That street kit works great i could do some hooping and a nice rolling hop its good for layandplay or a simple setup and they got good power to them im running 6 deka batterys to them


:thumbsup: Let us know if u need anything else


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=6]COOL CARS WANTS TO WELCOME EVERYBODY TO OUR OPEN HOUSE!!! 
WHEN: TODAY 
HOURS: 12:00 - 3:00PM
WHERE: HERE AT OUR LOCATION 7514 PRESTON HWY. LOUISVILLE, KY. 40219
THERE WILL BE GREAT DEALS. ***FREE FOOD & DRINKS***
CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION (502) 969-7600 
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL HERE [/h]


----------



## Erika CCE

_2 more days before the special is over. Call to place your order today!!!_


----------



## Erika CCE

*Thanks to all the people that came to our OPEN HOUSE!!!*























​


----------



## Erika CCE

*March Specials coming soon!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

THESE GREAT DEALS ARE STILL GOOD FOR THIS MONTH!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## luis707

Erika CCE said:


> THESE GREAT DEALS ARE STILL GOOD FOR THIS MONTH!!!


PRICE ON JUST THE STREET PUMPS. NO KIT


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

luis707 said:


> PRICE ON JUST THE STREET PUMPS. NO KIT


*ECONOJACKER PUMPS ARE $249.95ea *


----------



## Erika CCE

HIJACKER MOTORS BACK IN STOCK!!!


----------



## lo flo-rida

does hijacker have a piston pump?


----------



## Erika CCE

lo flo-rida said:


> does hijacker have a piston pump?


*
Not for now *


----------



## Erika CCE

*GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!! I HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT WEEKEND, DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR GREAT DEALS GOING ON FOR THIS MONTH*


----------



## Erika CCE

BACK IN STOCK!!!







​


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*BRINGING MORE & BETTER PRODUCTS IN. 
NEW MOTOR END CAPS!!!*















​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Take a look at our NEW Motor End Caps.!!!! **Our 2 NEW MOTOR ENDS CAPS are designed to fit any of our Motors*:thumbsup: * (CCE Competition, HD & HIjacker)**$69 each *


----------



## BIG BOPPER

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT *


----------



## Erika CCE

DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR 4 SWITCH PRE-WIRED PANELS. CALL FOR PRICING!!!


----------



## Lowridazrey

How much for that panel pm me price


----------



## Erika CCE

Lowridazrey said:


> How much for that panel pm me price


PM SENT


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Springs:
2 TON PRE-CUT
2 TON 
2 3/4 TON 
3 1/4 TON
4 TON
*


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*It's done and working great!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7bkvNf2lJQ
*The kids will be able to hit the switches on this car w/o having to worry about over pressurizing anything. Mom & Dad can stand outside & hit it or junior & sister can hit the switches inside the car via 2 seperate 10 switch boxes! ​*


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T *


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> *T T T *


Hola!!! How was ur weekend???


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Hola!!! How was ur weekend???


_Busy-busy-busy_


----------



## Erika CCE

It has been another busy week so far!!! Thank you for all your orders!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*Italian Dumps!!! *


----------



## CasinoDreams

nice i still have a brand new hijacker pump i brought a while back i never used still in bubble wrap, but i need to get a key becuase mine was missing


----------



## Erika CCE

CasinoDreams said:


> nice i still have a brand new hijacker pump i brought a while back i never used still in bubble wrap, but i need to get a key becuase mine was missing


*
What key do you need, spline 9-16? how long ago did you buy it? If it has been more than 6 months then you probably have another gear, let me know!*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*HiJacker Bottom Coil Over Cups!!!*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*GM LIL  ..... Let's finish up this week with 
hard work and a positive attitude!! :thumbsup:
Make the most of your day 
♥ Norma







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Video demonstration of our NEW CCE Turbine Cap.... *
*Our New motor end caps are designed to fit ANY of out motors **(CCE Competiton, HD & Hijacker)*:thumbsup:​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Maybe Bruce can go to that show!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*LEGACY C.C. Reppin' CCE to the fullest!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE

*HIJACKER PUMPS!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

HIJACKER EQUIPPED!!!!

“Sloppy Seconds”
Owner: Dan Drofenik
Vehicle: 1980 Lincoln​
City/State: British Columbia, Canada
Club: Luxurious​













































​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT.!!*​:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

pm sent


----------



## CCE_GiRL

charles85 said:


> pm sent


*PM sent... LMK *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We Welcome New Wholesale/Distributor Accounts!!!​**​**​*
*Be part of the Largest Hydraulics & Air suspension company. We are the #1 exporter of Custom Suspension parts in the WORLD.... From ALASKA to ARGENTINA, SWEDEN to SOUTH AFRICA, FRANCE to JAPAN.... Doesn't matter what part of the World you're......YOU CAN OPEN AN ACCOUNT WITH US! N' Be part of the FAMILY ​*:thumbsup:*I will be happy to answer any questions you may have regarding your new account. For New Account enquiries please feel free to mail me at ​**[email protected]​**​**​**We look forward to working with you in the future!!!! ​**Norma Cce*
​


----------



## Erika CCE

_MAY 2012 NEWS LETTER!!!__








*If you'll like to receive our monthly news letter click on the link below:**
http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Make sure to check out the NEW issue of​DUB Magazine!!​Look for the CCE add!!​

Reverse Cover!!​*

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Make sure to check out the new issue of 
**Impalas Magazine!!*:thumbsup:​


*Order ur copy today!!! $5.99 + $5 S&H

*
































​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Look at what we just got in!!!








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We now Offer a Military Discount 
for all Active Duty or Retired U.S. Military!!! 











Be sure to ask!!! In-Store discount Only! 
Not Valid with any other discounts or offers *Military ID Required*​*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Triple Threat!!! '62 Convertible, '63 Wagon, '64 Hardtop!!!​*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO HAVE BLACK HYDRAULIC TANKS AVAILABLE??? 
THEY ARE ONLY $19.95ea.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*If you haven't signed up to receive our newsletters yet, 
sign up here TODAY!!!:thumbsup:​
*
*http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm







*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

_*Thanks Pedro!!! How u been stranger??? Te desapareces....*_


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> _*Thanks Pedro!!! How u been stranger??? Te desapareces....*_


_Ya sabes, es tu cupla que me lo yeuvo en el FB._


----------



## Erika CCE

*Jaja yeah right echame a mi la culpa lol*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Jaja yeah right echame a mi la culpa lol*


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


*
:roflmao:*


----------



## Erika CCE

Its about that time again!!! *ShowFestin Tunica, MS. If anyone needs any air or hydraulic parts and would like to save on shipping let us know! Anything from fittings to full kits!!!*​*Look for the COOL CARS booth!!!​
























*


----------



## flakes23

What are the pump head upgrades on the hi jacker pumps? Any deals going on ? Thinking about trying some of these out!!


----------



## Erika CCE

flakes23 said:


> What are the pump head upgrades on the hi jacker pumps? Any deals going on ? Thinking about trying some of these out!!


*The econo-jacker comes with #5 gear, you will not be able to do an upgrade on this pump. The pro-jacker comes with #7 but you could upgrade to any other gear.*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Adex Dumps!!!
**







*


----------



## excalibur

CCE_GiRL said:


> HIJACKER EQUIPPED!!!!
> 
> “Sloppy Seconds”
> Owner: Dan Drofenik
> Vehicle: 1980 Lincoln​
> 
> City/State: British Columbia, Canada
> Club: Luxurious​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*MAY-JUNE SPECIALS!!!*_










*Let me know if you have any questions, ERIKA!!!* ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS ENGINEERING getting ready to head out for ShowFest in Tunica, MS!! Stop by the booth tomorrow to check out this truck n' for some Killer Deals on hydraulic and air parts from Cce Hydraulics.... Tell them Norma sent you ​

**
Also.... JOSH will be shooting the show coverage for Tuckinlow magazine!!! =] Have a great time :thumbsup:








*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*TTT*_


----------



## Erika CCE

_*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR AWESOME DEALS!!! 
**PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS** 
​









*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend.!!!!  Whether you are headed to a Car Show, Pool party, Picnic or Camping trip…… remember that Memorial Day Weekend is a time to have double celebration…… a chance to hang out with family and friends…... But more importantly time to remember and honor those who risked their lives to protect us and our country!
THANK YOU! 








 Please be safe!!!! ♥ Norma


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget about our 











If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at
Email: [email protected]  
Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407









​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*GM EVERYBODY!!! Hope u all have a great week!!!*
 ​


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Another BIG ORDER going out :biggrin:
Thanks to our New Distributor!!!










3 BIG PALLETS *_


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT... *


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


*LOL I just seen this, how was ur weekend senor?*


----------



## Don Pedro

Pretty much just like that.


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Pretty much just like that.


*LOL*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

We have VOGUES in-stock and ready to ship!!!! 
​












We offer tires for both heavy and light vehicles...We carry all major tire brands.

​

*** We also offer drop ship services for ur convenience ***​​












Give me a call 1888-266-5969 x 407​

Norma ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

There's a New Car Club in Town..... 
​​RELENTLESS C.C.!!:thumbsup:​​

Best of luck to all the members.
Happy to see a New CAR CLUB CHAPTER here in Louisville ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*SPECIALS ARE STILL GOOD UNTIL THE END OF THE MONTH!!!
LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER!!! *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Erika CCE said:


>


Now show the pic on the back bumper....







Just playin'....:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 







*#9 GEARS* ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Thanks to all the customers that stopped by at our booth this past weekend!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*LAST WEEK FOR THE SPECIALS!!! 
TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THESE GREAT DEALS WHILE YOU CAN* :biggrin:







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Scrapin' the Coast was a success! 
Thanks to everyone who stopped by the booth!!:thumbsup:​

Here's a picture of our Hijacker Truck "Flashback" at the show


----------



## Erika CCE

*STREET MOTORS AVAILABLE IN THE STORE **
ONLY $89.95







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

BUENOS DIAS 
Here's comes the heat wave... low 90s today, 100-105 Thursday-Sunday!!! :facepalm:So please be careful, stay cool, and well hydrated.​

​Have a safe/good day everyone ♥ Norma​​​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

TEAM HIJACKER will be attending MIDWEST MAYHEM this weekend!!!

​


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We'll be Closed on Wednesday July 4th 2012 . 
We will reopen the next business day with normal hours.​
Have a safe and happy 4th of july everyone. 
I hope everyone enjoys our Independence Day!! ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Brian hopping "Pocket Change" ...... She's Baaaaaack.!!! ​:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

July Newsletter....
Congrats Jose R Gutierrez from Rollerz Only C.C. 
​







for being selected as "Set-Up of the Month"!!! ​:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

This 69 Chevrolet Impala has 3 Pumps, with 8 batteries. 8" Cylinders in front with 2 ton springs, 14" Super Strokers in rear Coiled Over with 2 ton precuts! a nice streetable setup with a killer 3 wheel!​:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Erika CCE said:


>


Look at Ol' B on the switches.... You got video??? Post a link


----------



## Erika CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Look at Ol' B on the switches.... You got video??? Post a link


I think we do, I'll ask Chris about it!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Make sure to check out www.dropjawmag.com/​Midwest Mayhem pics coming soon!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

* POCKET CHANGE at WESTSIDE PICNIC!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

$20.00 each or 3 for $50.00  ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Have a great Friday, everyone!!!​*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*AUGUST NEWSLETTER 2012..... 
Congratulations to Nate Metcher from Sydney Australia for being selected as the SET-UP OF THE MONTH!!! N' Special
Thanks to SIX FOUR CUSTOMS AU. for doing an amazing job!:thumbsup:






*


----------



## Erika CCE

This kit is still on sale for only $949.00 & FREE SHIPPING!!! Don't wait too long to order it  
Store hours: 9:00am- 6:00pm (Eastern Time) MONDAY - FRIDAY​
Phone #: 1-888-266-5969 Ext. 405
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hijacker Equipped.!!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*A little technical info on our cylinders... *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Come & Support!!!*_:biggrin:







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out our customer Rudy from Lowrider Connection!!! 
http://www.speedtv.com/video/tv-shows/hard-parts/*


----------



## Erika CCE

*2013 Calendar!!!**















*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


*Yes it is y todo el dia lol*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

T.T.T.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*These are pics from another show, but here is some examples of trophies people have made in the past! Let us know if your in!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Get in early on the new shirt design!, Pre Order ends This week!, if you want larger sizes you have to get in on this pre order, we will NOT be stocking any size larger than 3XL! so if u need a 4XL or bigger..... have to act now! these shirts during the pre order are $20 shipped!, after the preorder ends they are $25 shipped! They only come in black! call us today to order..... 
Call me 1888266-5969 x 407 Norma


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*so far it looks like it's going to be a great turn out!!! *:thumbsup:
*
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hanging out at BoboFit Car Show this past weekend!!! **
**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*1964 Impala Wagon with a 2 pump Old Skool kit 
installed by Rudy from LC , PA Chapter*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out ur NEW Switch Plates !!! :biggrin:
Call NOW To Order! 1888-266-5969 x 407 
 ★ ☆ ✰ Norma ★ ☆ ✰


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*1968 Coupe DeVille 
3 pump kit 

















*​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Another installed done by our Customer **Rudy. If your in the Northeast area and want to get a hydraulic installation or just buy some parts this is the guy you need to call 484-538-1717















*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have lots of fun & enjoy the 3 day weekend!!!**
From CCE FAMILY







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*September News Letter!!!**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Picture taken at "Heritage Car Show" 
this past weekend!!!*







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look what I got...NEW Shirts!!! **:biggrin: They look freaking awesome! :thumbsup:The New Shirts are available from SMALL to 3XL for $25 shipped!! 
They only come in black! Call us today to order...
1888-266-5969 x 407  Norma









*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Post a photo of yourself wearing our CCE/Cool Car Shirt and we will draw a name for One Lucky Winner to receive our New Cool Cars Engineering Shirt! ** Cut off time is Wednesday,September 12 at 2:00pm EST.** GOOD LUCK!!!**








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*So who’s going to the NOPI Nationals???? 
Make sure to come out and visit TEAM CCE at the NOPI NATIONALS on the weekend of September 22,23 2012!!! *
*** Make sure to take pictures of TEAM CCE **
for our NEXT GIVEAWAY!
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Don't forget about our








​
**We are offering a KiLLer DeaL on our 444c Viair DUAL PACKS! 
Want to know the price..??? :] Shhh! It's a secret..... 
PRICE TOO LOW TO ADVERTISE!!
​
**Call me or feel free to contact me at 
[email protected] 

Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Let me know if you need pricing or have questions *:biggrin:







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*If you would like to be added to our **Waiting/Call List for the GOLD MARZOCCHIS** or receive notices in another way, Feel free to contact me 1888-266-5969 
ext **407** / **[email protected] *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Thanks to everyone who called/email yesterday!

Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called**

If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call, PLEASE CONTACT ME ** 1888-266-5969X 407! **[email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*IF IT'S NOT STAMPED MARZOCCHI, GUESS WHAT? IT'S NOT!!! *
*COOL CARS IS THE ONLY USA DISTRIBUTOR FOR THESE GEARS  
CALL FOR PRICE & INFORMATION 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405 
OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]*







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our COOL CARS TEAM will be going to the Nopi Nationals this weekend!!! *
*If you go to the show don't forget to stop by our booth* 







​


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

_*Team CCE/HIJACKER Clint, Chris & Donnie*_







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM HIJACKER was at this past weekend's Nopi Show. 
**Show coverage coming soon!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Complete 2 Pump Hijacker Kit including our 
NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks & Switch Plate!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

_HERE'S A CLOSER LOOK OF THE HIJACKER PUMP 
WITH HYDRO DIPPED TANK __"BENJAMIN'S"__
CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405
E-MAIL: [email protected]_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*hELLO Everyone.... I have another Kit on Sale!!! :] 
3/8 FBSS Air kit w/ MANIFOLD BLOCKS & 5G. Silver tank 
$999 FREE SHIPPING!!! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x norma**
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TEAM CCE/HIJACKER WANT TO WISH YOU ALL A GREAT WEEKEND!!!*
_I WANT TO SHARE WITH YOU GUYS THIS PICTURE OF ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS! _







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*3/8 FRONT & BACK FAST BAG KIT 
w/New Manifold & FB Panel w/Paddle Switches 
ONLY $799! :wow:
norma@coolcars.org or 1888-266-5969 x 407
*​


----------



## smiley602

Hey Erika thanks for taking my order today you guys are very proffesional and very helpfull. Looking forward to selling your product.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CONGRATULATIONS... Pete for being selected as our 
"CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH"!!! 
**
Well deserved!!! Thanks for ur Support!!! .
*


----------



## Erika CCE

smiley602 said:


> Hey Erika thanks for taking my order today you guys are very proffesional and very helpfull. Looking forward to selling your product.


*No problem  Thank you and let me know if you need anything else!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*UPDATE: If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call List, 
PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** 
[email protected]

*** Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called***

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Take a look at my BIG sale! 4-2 FAT BOY KITS 
Going to my customer out of the country, enjoy
**







*


----------



## smiley602

Hi erika can one of you call me.asap i received my setup and im missing some things thanks i pm my number


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*In Addition to our Hydro Dipped Kits, Now we offer Pin Striped Kits!!
We can custom make them whatever color you want.*
*** NEW 2 Pump Pin Striped Kit $999 ****
*Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma Cce.
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE SPECIAL ON THE 2 PUMP ECONOJACKER KIT 
WITH OUR VERY UNIQUE HYDRO DIPPED TANKS & SWITCH PANEL!!!
PRICE IS ONLY $999.00 AND YES IT IS FREE SHIPPING 









FOR QUESTIONS OR TO ORDER CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 
OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]


----------



## Don Pedro

_We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


 :thumbsup:I will make sure to send customers your way


----------



## CCE_GiRL

October is Full of Specials here at Cool Cars!!! :thumbsup:

- 480c Viair DUAL pack <------ too low to advertise / call 4 pricing
- 2 Pump "Hydro dipped" Kit $999 <-----FREE SHIPPING !!! 
- 3/8 Front & Back Air Kit $799 <----------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 3/8 FBSS Air Kit $999 <-----------------------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 2 Pump Pinstriped Kit $999 <--------------FREE SHIPPING !!!

These prices are good through Wednesday October 31th Only, so don't miss these great deals!!!! 
Call me at 1888-266-5969 x 407Norma 



You can check All our Special here.... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.111816882294949.16537.100003999147704&type=3​


----------



## Napa-Matt

Whats up with some Hijacker apparel? shirts, hats, etc.


----------



## Erika CCE

Napa-Matt said:


> Whats up with some Hijacker apparel? shirts, hats, etc.


We will be getting some done pretty soon, stay tune!


----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR PIN STRIPED TANKS!!!







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TGIF.!!!! Check out this Beautiful 65' Impala from ROLLERZ ONLY Poland!!!**:biggrin:

Remember ....You can check all our OCTOBER SPECIALS here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9147704&type=3

Feel free to call me.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma:biggrin:








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt :yes:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE TO CALL FOR THIS GREAT DEAL *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*

The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:

*These limited edition MARZOCCHIS will be available on First-come , First-serve basis.....Once they're gone they're gone!!! *

*The first wave of orders are going out TODAY and all the pre-ordes are scheduled to ship within the Next 3 business day. PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** Norma ** or feel free to email me at **[email protected]**THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!!!! ♥ Norma *


----------



## Erika CCE

*NEW & IMPROVED GOLD EDITION MARZOCCHI PUMPHEADS!!!
JUST GOT THEM IN!!! CALL ME FOR QUESTIONS AT 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*:thumbsup:







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> 
> The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:
> 
> *These limited edition MARZOCCHIS will be available on First-come , First-serve basis.....Once they're gone they're gone!!! *
> 
> *The first wave of orders are going out TODAY and all the pre-ordes are scheduled to ship within the Next 3 business day. PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** Norma ** or feel free to email me at **[email protected] **THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!!!! ♥ Norma *


*Don't settle for anything less than MARZOCCHI!!*:thumbsup: 
Available ONLY here at CCE HYDRAULICS :nicoderm:​*
To order.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 
or [email protected]
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*This past weekend at the 1st Annual Spinelli's Pizzeria 
Car Show X Graffiti Jam
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*THINKING ABOUT SOME GREAT DEALS FOR **"BLACK FRIDAY"** ANY SUGGESTIONS???*
*CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE SO YOU SEE EVERYTHING WE OFFER!!!*
WWW.COOLCARS.ORG ​


----------



## tenndizzle

what pump head comes in the econo jacker. fenner copy?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

tenndizzle said:


> what pump head comes in the econo jacker. fenner copy?


*our Econo Jacker pump comes with #6 or #8 Fenner gear *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!

​









FYI. today we are closing a little early @4:30 Eastern Time. 

​

** Please Be safe out there tonight....both trick-or-treaters and drivers! ***
​


----------



## Erika CCE

:h5:* Hola everybody!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Napa-Matt

One ready and one to go, What do you guys think?


----------



## Erika CCE

Napa-Matt said:


> One ready and one to go, What do you guys think?
> View attachment 564891


*Looking good!!! Keep me posted and don't forget to send me pics of the whole kit installed and the car too*


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 














​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CONGRATULATIONS 2 **Chris Espina from Auburn Wa on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH! N’ Also a BIG SHOUT OUT 2 STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE**for being selected as our DISTRIBUTOR SPOTLIGHT!! 
Thanks for the ♥ n’ support! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look at you Bruce.... When I Grow Up I Want to Be Just Like You!!! *:yes:*lol **You are My Idol! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

www.tuckinlow.com


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Napa-Matt

​


----------



## smiley602

Napa-Matt said:


> View attachment 569044
> ​


That came out clean bro i did a three pump hi jacker install on my customers car about 3 weeks ago and i forgot to take a pic. and a week later dudes car got jacked and they stripped his ride.


----------



## smiley602

the only pic i took when i was moching up the pumps in a grand marquis


----------



## Napa-Matt

smiley602 said:


> That came out clean bro i did a three pump hi jacker install on my customers car about 3 weeks ago and i forgot to take a pic. and a week later dudes car got jacked and they stripped his ride.


Thanks Man, sorry to hear about dudes car.


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Super busy day yesterday......Ready for Day#2 of our early 
BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!!! 

***Prices too Low to Advertised *** 
Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*My “Pre-Black Sunday” sale is going on right now and goes through 6:00 PM (EST)** , Only a few hours left to Call! ** Pre-Black Friday sale featuring 20-40% Off Everything!! 

Feel free to pm me or email me with ur order & name/contact number So I can Call you back on Monday! **[email protected] or [email protected] 

**One of the Best Selling items of the Day..."72 Volt Battery Charger" 
(( Regular price $250)) BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL** $175 !!!**!*











*Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "*

*-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*Don't miss out!!!!!
1888-266-5969 X **407*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h] *BEEN VERY BUSY FOR THE LAST FEW DAYS AT OUR STORE! 
THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL, E-MAIL OR PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS.
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
[email protected]* ​


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OK Guys... I just received the CCE Competition Motors & HD Motors. Please let me know if u need to place an order. All pending order will be going out within the Next 1-2 Days. Thank you So Much for ur Patience! *

*Norma*
*1888-266-5969 x 407 *


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

Did ya' like our Black FridaySales??? 
What do you think about a Christmas Sale!??!??







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Get ready for our 
"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE"!!!
20-40% OFF of All Air & Hydraulic parts:wow: 









Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma​*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

December's Newsletter!​

​CONGRATULATIONS
to Jose Renteria from Albuquerque, NM 
on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH!:thumbsup:​















​


----------



## Erika CCE

*I really hope you guys saved up some money for this Christmas because we will have lots of GREAT DEALS starting next week!!! 
**You can call now and put your order in  888-266-5969 ext. 405 or e-mail to[email protected]







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

"12 Days of Christmas Sale" You have another chance to get them for a Great Price!!! 
*
One of the Best Selling last sale was our "72 Volt Battery Charger" (( Regular price $250)) 
SALE PRICE $175 !!!








*

*
Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "

-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*
Feel free to pm me or email to place an order.... just leave ur name/contact number & what u would like to order and I'll give u a call back as soon as I can. **[email protected] or [email protected]
*
1888-266-5969 x 407 <-- Norma


----------



## Erika CCE

*All Hydraulics *_*KITS & PARTS*_* are on special!!! 
Call now to make your order 1-888-266-5969 *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Looking for a Badass Battery Charger?? 
WeLL.... THIS IS YOUR CHANCE!!!!
**NEW** INDUSTRIAL SERIES BATTERY CHARGER (Regular $900) 
SALE PRICE $629 !!! 

*​







*
Eight independent 12 amp fast charger, 8 amp medium charge 2 amp trickle charge fully automatic Microprocessor Controlled Outlets.

1. Eight Individual Battery status Meters
2. Eight detachable 6ft. cords with 75 amps color coded clamps
3. Patent Pending "Thermal Runaway" protection
4. Separate standard & gel setting to **assure complete charge
5. Fan Cooled for dependability and peak performance
6. Heavy Duty steel case for durability
7. Charges 12 volt batteries

**To order 1888-266-5969** x **407 NORMA **:biggrin:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE" going on Right NOW!!!! **
Feel free to call me , pm me or email me if you have any questions... 1888-266-5969x **407 Norma**

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Dont forget about our Hijacker kits!!!
2 pump FBSS EconoJacker kit only $850.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

**** COMPLETE 59-64 IMPALA KIT *** Sale Price ONLY $1619!!! 
Regular price $2080 ..... Savings of $461 !!! *:wow:* 

- #10-5300 Kit 3/8 Up & 3/8 Down 
- #Front Upper & Lower Brackets 
- #Rear Upper Brackets 
- #Wishbone
- #Rear Lower Trailing Arms with Bags mount

**Call for more info 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma** or** [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*4 Hole switch plates are also on sale!!! **
ONLY $24.00ea 







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Subscribe to our Monthly Newsletters to keep updated with the most recent Set-Up of the Month, New Products, Tech Articles & More!!! http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm 

Do you wan to be the *​*NEXT SeT-uP Of ThE MoNtH!!? *​*:biggrin:
Submit your photos to.... *​*[email protected]*​* or *​*[email protected]*​
​


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Pretty cool videos of Carl Casper 2012! **
I'll see you guys soon!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget our "12 Days of Christmas Sale" is going on Right Now!!!! Hurry up! sale ends Friday










To order 1888-266-5969 x407 Norma
​[email protected]​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*2 PUMP FRONT & BACK **Hijacker Hydraulics** Kit 
**$750 w/ FREE SHIPPING!!!!!**

includes: 
- (2) Econo-Jacker Chrome Pumps
- (2) Single Dump Assemblies
- (2) pr 8" Cylinders
**- (2) pr Regular Cups
- (2) pr Donuts
- (2) 3 Prong Switches
- (4) Solenoids
- All fitting & Hoses.

((( TANK PLUG NOT INCLUDED)))

1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma **
or **[email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE

_Hydraulic Tanks *CHROME & BLACK* also on sale!!! _







​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THESE GREAT DEALS!!!*
*GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THEM. 
YOU HAVE UNTIL 6:00PM TODAY TO PUT YOUR ORDERS IN.*








 ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *


----------



## Erika CCE

:thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

What gear is in those hijacker pumps


----------



## Erika CCE

MINT'Z said:


> What gear is in those hijacker pumps


*The Econo-jacker comes with fenner gears and the Hi-jacker comes with #7 marzocchi gear. Please let me know if you have any more questions! THANKS*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hope you all have a wonderful start to 2013!!!

**Let's start the New Year right.....
**Remember "What u get by achieving your goals isn't as important as what u BECOME by achieving your goals"*
*Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE *:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... We are bringing **SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN** BACK!!!! *:thumbsup:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.... I Can't wait! 
We were think like around August, WHO'S DOWN??? 
***** Stay Tuned for more Details ***
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Attention all Hoppers..... Here's the Link for the Hop Registration form n' also The Hop "RULES". Please make sure you read the rules carefully....... There will be NO EXCEPTIONS!!! ** I'll see you guys soon!! * 
http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/bH9zY7KkMPyVN9jJxi9d%2BA

**** Make sure to click on the bottom of the webpage..... 
"CLICK HERE TO START DOWNLOAD FROM SENDSPACE"*


----------



## Erika CCE

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Are you ready for some tax return specials!!!*_
_*What would you like???*_


----------



## orlando

have you had any problems with competition pump block . threads on the pressure side or the dump side?


----------



## Erika CCE

orlando said:


> have you had any problems with competition pump block . threads on the pressure side or the dump side?


I have not heard anything about problems with blocks, but you can call our tech line and speak to one of our technicians about it. If there is something we can fix, we will be happy to do it!!! 
*TECH LINE (502) 969-7600*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*it's Almost time for the MADNESS to begin here at CCE *hno: *lol **

**It is never too early to get a QUOTE …..**
Please feel free to call me or e-mail me on **ANYTHING YOU NEED! ** 
*







*
*
*1888-266-5969 X** 407 **or **norma**@coolcars.org*


----------



## orlando

Erika CCE said:


> I have not heard anything about problems with blocks, but you can call our tech line and speak to one of our technicians about it. If there is something we can fix, we will be happy to do it!!!
> *TECH LINE (502) 969-7600*


 thank you


----------



## Erika CCE

orlando said:


> thank you


*Ur very welcome!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt :h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*:biggrin: ​


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt... *


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*IN A CAR CLUB AND STILL DON'T HAVE AN ACCOUNT SET UP WITH US? WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? 
ITS VERY SIMPLE!! JUST HAVE YOUR CC PRES. CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO!!!
888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR [email protected]







*​

*Erika @ Cool Cars 
CCE Hydraulics, CCE AirRide
7514 Preston Hwy.
Louisville, KY. 40219
(888) 266-5969 ext. 405
[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/erika.ccehydraulics 
*​


*Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote  ​Blog this Post   
*
*
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Do you want to Rep ur Car Club N be part of CCE WALL OF FAME?....Well this is your Chance ** We are currently in process of re-vamping our show room and we are clearing a wall that we plan to dedicate to CAR CLUB plaques!! 

Would you be interested in sending in one of your club's plaques in to hang!??!? You can contact me at [email protected] or 1888-266-5969 x 407 







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ALL NEW DIGITAL 2013 COOL CARS CATALOG!!!
*

http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog/1 ​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ONLY $999 !!! 
**FREE SHIPPING!**
(continental US only)

Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]

*​








*
HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE:
- 2 Pumps w/ NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks
- 2 Dual Dump Assemblies w/ Delta Dumps
- 2 prs 8" Competition Cylinders
- 6 Solenoids
- Steel Braided Ret. Hoses
- w/Fenner Pumpheads 
- (1) NEW $$ Hydro Dipped Switch Panel 
- (4) Switches + Cable*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check this kit out! *
*2 PUMP ECONOJACKER ONLY $849.00 FREE SHIPPING***
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*HIJACKER offers the BEST DEALS on The Market!! 
Hands Down!!!! NO SHIPPING , NO TAX!!! *:thumbsup:*

$849 Shipped!! 
2 Pump Hi-Jacker F&B Only Kit
**
Feel free to call me or pm me with any questions 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma*​*
*​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Now you can also order HIJACKER online:*
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT ALL THE GREAT DEAL THIS MONTH HAS FOR YOU!!!*








​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OkaY..... Who wants FREE LUNCH of your Choice for a WHOLE WEEK????? ME ME ME ME ME !!! 

We are having a Contest here in the Office this whole week.... Whoever Sells the Most will get FREE LUNCH for a COMPLETE WEEK! Starting today....So please HELP ME WIN!!! Holla' at me if you need Anything!!!! Okay Guys LET'S WIN!!!! **THANKS ♥ Norma **1888-266-5969 or [email protected]

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*T.T.T.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TAX SEASON Deals!** We are running awesome deals on AIR N HYDRAULICS. We have 3 kits on sale….. **w/FREE SHIPPING!!!*:thumbsup:*

- 3/8 Front & Back Manifold kit w/ Silver Tank **$799**
- ‎2 Pump Front & Back ONLY! **$849**
- 2 Pump FBSS EconoJacker Kit **$950**

(HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE: Delta Dumps, Fenner Pumpheads , street motors)

**** Also make sure to Check out our **New Online Catalog http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?mode=window**
**
***While Supplies Last! **155-80-13 Milestar $49!!** ea. (+shipping) Average shipping $40-$80 = TOTAL PRICE Shipped $236 / 276!!!

**Please..... If there is anything I can do to help please do not hesitate to let me know. Thank you! 
**Norma 1888-266-5969 x **407 **[email protected] *

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt... *:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have a great weekend!!!**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*HIJACKER MOTORS **ONLY $89.95*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*

CARL CASPER SHOW is only 8 days away!!!! **I’m currently taking Pre-orders for the Show so you can pick up your parts at the Booth or at the Store**. Remember……If pre-pay you won’t have to pay KY TAXES . 

Let me know if you need any pricing or parts. Our Store will be open on Friday regular hours from 9:00 to 6:00 pm. Please Don’t wait until the last minute to place your order. Feel free call, pm or email me at** [email protected]**. 
1888-266-5969 x** 407**We’ll see you guys soon!!!!! **NORMA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES, WE GOT THEM BACK! ITALIAN DUMPS ONLY $79.95**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS** is extremely proud to announce that we are bringing back Southern Showdown for 2013! We have a full, fun weekend prepared for everyone, so make sure to mark your calendars and share this flyer with your friends... while you're at it, go check out the **Southern Showdown facebook** page at **http://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky* *"like"** and share the page with your friends! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We are offering some Craaaaazy Deals on WHEELS & TIRE packages
(mounted and balanced, ready to go)
SUPER LOW PRICES.... Don't wait, Call for availability!!!! 
1888-266-5969 EXT 407 :thumbsup:
*** SALE ENDS FEB.22 or UNTIL SUPPLIES LAST***


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hydro kit of the week!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our simulator car in action at the Carl Casper Show 2013**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES this kit is a complete FRONT/BACK/SIDE TO SIDE AND IT'S ONLY $949.95 **FREE SHIPPING***







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*HIJACKER Equipped!! **Team Hijacker "Flashback" **performing at Carl Casper 2013
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Did you know that our **4-Links & Trailing Arms are made with 1.5 Inch DOM ¼ wall round tube**. Our adjustable ends have the most thread penetration on the market. Built to withstand even the most extreme conditions. 100% Hand TIG welded in House. **They are MADE IN THE USA! **:thumbsup:
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

Building up stock on our Trailing Arms, 100% TIG welded here in house, strongest on the market!









Upper trailing Arms $199.00 pair
Lower Trailing Arms $209.00 pair ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We salute and support all our Armed Forces! THANK YOU!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We got some 14's in stock!!!  185-70-14 WW Futura.
While supplies last $70.00ea plus shipping! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma*:thumbsup:


----------



## LowImpala1964

Upper trailing Arms $199.00 pair
Lower Trailing Arms $209.00 pair 
[/INDENT][/QUOTE]
Do you make any suspension parts for Impalas?


----------



## Erika CCE

LowImpala1964 said:


> Upper trailing Arms $199.00 pair
> Lower Trailing Arms $209.00 pair
> [/INDENT]


Do you make any suspension parts for Impalas?[/QUOTE]
*
What exactly are you looking for? *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*What do u think??? I like it!  
We can get u **ANY COLOR COMBINATION IMAGINABLE**!!!*:thumbsup:​*Call me at 1888-266-5969** x **407** NORMA**★
**or PM me for more details*​*









**Still on SALE .....While supplies last **
*155-80-13 Milestar Tires **$49!** ea 
*185-70-14 WW Futura **$70! **ea








Plus shipping!!....Appproximate Shipping Cost anywhere in the US $50*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out this Beautiful 71 T-bird from Denver Colorado featuring one of our CCE Air Systems. Michael Valdez’s Thunderbird was featured in Lowrider Magazine a few years back. 

It is always nice to know that everyday somehow, someway we are a part of projects from Coast to Coast, But it's EVEN MORE REWARDING when they acknowledge you by saying….. “THANK YOU” :thumbsup:

So Michael Valdez..... Once Again THANKS for the shout–out!!! ♥ Norma 

If you want to see more ...... http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1101_lrmp_1971_ford_thunderbird/


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ONLY 1 Set... $890 !! ( USA GOLD ) 
13X5.5 Gold Nipples, Gold Bullets, Gold Hub. 
(+Shipping) :] 1888-266-5969 x 407 NormA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Biscaynedenny

Got 3 polished hijacker backing plates? Cant have polished hj pumps but lame plain plates....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Biscaynedenny said:


> Got 3 polished hijacker backing plates? Cant have polished hj pumps but lame plain plates....


*so..... are you looking for polished backing plates???*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*13x7 or 14x7 (as shown in this picture)**$2380*​*
+ Shipping 

- Color Dish Design
- Chrome Diamond Cut Spokes
- Gold Diamond Cut Spokes
- Color Spokes “Tangerine”
- Color nipples “Violet”
- Gold Engraved hubs 

Feel free to PM ME or *​*[email protected]*​* or just call me at 1888-266-5969 x**407** Norma*:thumbsup:


----------



## Biscaynedenny

CCE_GiRL said:


> *so..... are you looking for polished backing plates???*


Yes 3


----------



## Biscaynedenny

CCE_GiRL said:


> *so..... are you looking for polished backing plates???*


Yes 3


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*We are bringing back the "BENJAMINS" hydro dipped tank kits and in addition to that we also have "SKULLS" hydro dipped tanks! Now you can get any of our Hydraulic Kits with these tanks. Please feel free to call, message or e-mail me with any questions  
* 888-266-5969 Ext. 405
* [email protected]*








​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

www.hijackerhydraulics.com


----------



## Erika CCE

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*Here's my Hijacker** thread lol*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Enter to win a **FREE Hijacker Hydraulics kit** courtesy of Hijacker Hydraulics-Cool Cars Engineering. GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!*:thumbsup:*Don't forget to "LIKE" All our PAGES!**

ENTER HERE (Not Mobile Compatible):*

https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag/app_257396697632685


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]_Are you guys ready for some HOT SPECIALS?
We got both HYDRO & AIR KITS going on for a great deal
Call, e-mail or pm 888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
(ALL AIR KITS ARE $50.00 OFF REGULAR PRICE)_[/h]


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## perfect 10

Erika CCE said:


> *TTT*


What the price on a four pump set up


----------



## Erika CCE

perfect 10 said:


> What the price on a four pump set up


Price for a 4 pump Econojacker kit is $1,499.95 
You can go to this link so that you can see a list of everything that is included with it. 
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/hydraulicsuspension/kits/econo/4pumpkit.htm


----------



## Erika CCE

http://www.ccehydraulics.com/
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*New COOL CARS shirts!!! $19.95 ea.
**















*​


----------



## Erika CCE

TtT


----------



## Erika CCE

*Father's Day is just around the corner, spoiled yourself with one of our Air or Hydro kits we got on sale!!! Please feel to call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

*GAME OVER* :thumbsup:







































​


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## 89 merc

*hopping with a HiJacker street pump *


----------



## Erika CCE

89 merc said:


> View attachment 663931
> *hopping with a HiJacker street pump *


:thumbsup: _Thanks for sharing the pic!_


----------



## Don Pedro

89 merc said:


> View attachment 663931
> *hopping with a HiJacker street pump *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION**
























*


----------



## joker64x

any wammy tanks en prices send to 33463 florida


----------



## Erika CCE

joker64x said:


> any wammy tanks en prices send to 33463 florida


_Whammy tanks are $ 139.95 shipping cost is $20.00_


----------



## joker64x

Erika CCE said:


> _Whammy tanks are $ 139.95 shipping cost is $20.00_


its that whammy tank chrome


----------



## Erika CCE

joker64x said:


> its that whammy tank chrome


_No, they are just regular "raw" metal._


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Looking for an affordable Hotel in the Downtown area *WITHIN WALKING DISTANCE* to the show?! You can call the *Econo Lodge Downtown*, they have rooms available starting at *$79 per night!!*:thumbsup:

*Only 5 Blocks away from the show....** Doesn't get much closer than that Hurry up n Book Now!!!
*










*** Make sure you mention *"COOL CARS/CAR SHOW"* to get special pricing ***

*Econo Lodge Downtown*
401 South 2nd St.
Louisville, KY 40202
Phone: (502) 583-2841

http://www.econolodge.com/hotel-louisville-kentucky-KY149

*Feel free to call me if u guys have any questions....** Norma*


----------



## Erika CCE

GOOD MORNING!!! Well, we're only 1 month away from our SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN SHOW X Make sure to pre-register at our store or click the "start download" link below. You can also send me your e-mail and I will be more than happy to send you the form http://www.sendspace.com/file/r2n2zc







​


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*Italian Dumps are back in stock! $79.95ea*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget Pre-registration ends August 1st 2013. You can register at the store and pay then or just call us and we will be happy to assist you! (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969 ext. 405 Erika 








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... **Lowrider Magazine** will be covering our **10th Southern Showdown **!!! **with your support.... we can make this show once again **one of the biggest shows in the mid-west** & will be able to enjoy it for many more years to come!!! 
HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL THERE!!!! *
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1307_10th_edition_southern_showdown/


----------



## Erika CCE

The design is ready! The 10th Edition Southern Showdown Car Show T-shirt!!! We’ll only be printing limited quantities beyond the pre-orders. 
We will run the pre-order for 1 week ONLY, so get yours NOW! They will be going fast!! 

_*$20.00 per shirt. Sizes range from Small to 4XL

Pre-orders can be picked up at the show. For those who can’t make it but still want a shirt remember we ship Worldwide! 

To order please call 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405*_


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt :tongue:


----------



## Erika CCE

*








*
WOW!! We we have a long week ahead of us!!! We would like to thank everybody for the support we have received so far in the journey in bringing _*Southern Showdown X (SSX)*_ back to the circuit! We hope to have a fun & exciting show as they always have been!! Can't wait until THIS weekend!!!
*







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*3 more days before the show....
Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions! 
888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600 or visit our FB page Souther Showdown X
**https://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky?ref=br_tf*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Here's a little map that shows the parking spots and show area. If you are hauling a trailer, the best thing for you to do is to park on the street (free parking) Please feel free to contact us with any questions at (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969**








*


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget the Hop starts at 2 o'clock (Saturday only)

*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Pinky!!! *_:worship::thumbsup::biggrin:








​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Thank you so much to everyone who came out and supported us at Southern Showdown*:thumbsup:*. It was nice to finally meet some of our fb & lil Friends**. I’m really looking forward to the next Southern Showdown….. till next time my peeps!*:wave:*
I will have some pictures over the next few days for you to enjoy*uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Have hydraulics but looking for a smoother ride? With the proper spring ratio along with an accumulator can make your vehicle ride like factory or better!Adding accumulators can comfort your ride by just adding a few fittings! 
Call today to get yours! Buy them now for only $119.95 
888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

TUCKINLOW shirts! 
- Size S-3XL
-Color red with black letters
-Only $19.95ea
**CALL NOW AND ORDER YOURS TODAY 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*
**
















*


----------



## Erika CCE

Motor end caps! 
Change the look of your pump by adding this end caps to your motors!!! 
$69.95ea


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

"RAW" STEEL OLD SKOOL BACKING PLATES ONLY $10.00ea 
(while supplies last)
Perfect for your basic set up, ready to get painted, powder coated, engraved, chromed etc...
For questions or to order please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I need 3 with rods




Erika CCE said:


> "RAW" STEEL OLD SKOOL BACKING PLATES ONLY $10.00ea
> (while supplies last)
> Perfect for your basic set up, ready to get painted, powder coated, engraved, chromed etc...
> For questions or to order please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I need 3 with rods


*Give me a call if you can 888-266-5969 ext. 405 I'm here from Mon-Fri 9am-6pm*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CHUCKS66

How long is the sale going on ?


----------



## Erika CCE

CHUCKS66 said:


> How long is the sale going on ?


Until the end of September!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*CHECK OUT OUR HIJACKER EQUIPPED "FLASHBACK" IN ACTION!*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658483537509857


----------



## Erika CCE

*Aircraft Style 3/8 Slowdown Valve! $79.95**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

2 PUMP FRONT & BACK KIT ONLY *$849.95 *FREE SHIPPING** (BACKING PLATES SOLD SEPARATELY)


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

#HIJACKER #SALE ..... Complete 2 pump kits on #Sale!!!Free Shipping!!











- F&B Hijacker Kit (w/Black Tank)...... $799
- F&B Hijacker Kit (All Chrome)......... $849
- FBSS Hijacker Kit (w/Black Tank )... $849
- FBSS Hijacker Kit (All Chrome) .......$899

Feel free to call me or pm me if u have any questions...
I'll be happy to help you 1888-266-5969 EXT 407

*** Backing Plates NOT INCLUDED / UPGRADE Available***
*** Free shipping | Continental US Only | Lower 48 ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!! 
*** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***

** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches. 
For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*


----------



## hopndropdownunder

I sent an email regarding shippping to Australia but no response so I will try here.
Im after a fbss econo jacker kit 2 pump all chrome. How much for shipping to sydney Australia 2760 regards cheyne


----------



## CCE_GiRL

hopndropdownunder said:


> I sent an email regarding shippping to Australia but no response so I will try here.
> Im after a fbss econo jacker kit 2 pump all chrome. How much for shipping to sydney Australia 2760 regards cheyne


*Hello :]

I'll be more than happy to help you.... We actually have a CCE/HIJACKER distributor in Sydney Au "SIXFOUR CUSTOMS". Please contact him at **[email protected] **.... He will be able to answer all ur question n also be able to give u a shipping quote. Feel free to contact me if u have any other questions at **[email protected] **. Thanks... n sorry for the inconvenience. Have a great day!!! 

**Norma** *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Scratch and Dent Hydraulic Tanks **$10ea**. Only about 70 pieces left! 
Call 1888-266-5969 **ext 407*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*I just want to take a moment to wishing everybody a **Very Happy Thanksgiving**!!

I'm really looking forward to spending this day with my family….. relaxing, eating, sharing memories n make new ones. ** It's important that we Don't forget the real meaning of Thanksgiving**. So when you sit down with your family for Thanksgiving dinner, **take time to count your blessings and thank God for them**:thumbsup: . 

Also…. if you're out there in the Black Friday shopping, please be careful, there are a lot of idiots out there *:tongue:*lol 

**HAPPY THANKSGIVING AMIGOS!!!** Gobble...Gobble*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Working on some new deals for this month! Any ideas? Let us know what you will like to see on special 







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay guys… so we are going to print our first run of Hoodies **(without the last part ) **Let’s keep it PG-13 * *They will Hooded pullover style in Black only. **We will be taking PRE-ORDERS for the next 2 days…** n “Hope” to have a them ready for Christmas!** Here are the prices n sizes available….

-S-XL $30
-2XL $40
-3XL $40
-4XL $45

(shipping $20) 

This will be an AWESOME Self-Christmas present *:thumbsup:* Please feel free to call or PM me if u have any questions. To order call 1888-266-5969 ext 407Norma*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*"The best of all gifts around any Christmas Tree 
is the presence of a happy family all wrapped up in each other" 
Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*2014 Carl Casper Hop Rules*
This show will be the weekend of Feb. 21-23, 2014.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double, radical, truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 3 chances to compete and have to in at least 2 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fairgrounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so let’s act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don’t have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mostly for safety reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
There is about 6 weeks till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automatically in radical class. This also leaves a lot of room for design.

The only changes are the fact that there is only 3 hops total over the weekend and now you have to participate in only 2 of them to qualify for the cash prices and I want to elaborate some on the front suspension chain rule......There WILL NOT be a repeat of last year......you will be required to have a MINIMUM of 1/2" grade 8 bolts and a MINIMUM of 3/8's link chain. Anything that’s welded pertaining to the front chains or mounts will also be inspected and evaluated for strength. PLEASE, make sure these are in place and welded strong.


----------



## Erika CCE

ITS OFFICIAL: They ARE letting us have freedom hall until 12 noon on Sunday!! They are going out of their way to make us happy to do this so PLEASE respect Carl Casper & the show staff and have you vehicles out by 12pm. Otherwise they will be towed out to the parking lot. Thank you everyone for the feedback or we could not of made this happen for you!


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:thumbsup:​


----------



## Erika CCE

* Feel free to call me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE

Wearing my new shirt Do you already have yours? 
Order it now 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

Hydro Dipped Benjamin's (NEW STYLE) only $39.95 + S&H


----------



## tokenbrown1

what heads are you running for Econojacker and Projacker Pumps? Fenner 6 or 8? Also what separates the Econo from Pro? HD motors or gears?


----------



## Erika CCE

tokenbrown1 said:


> what heads are you running for Econojacker and Projacker Pumps? Fenner 6 or 8? Also what separates the Econo from Pro? HD motors or gears?


*They come with fenner gears. Econo jacker is 3/8 pressurre port and Pro jacker is 1/2" port.*


----------



## tokenbrown1

Erika CCE said:


> *They come with fenner gears. Econo jacker is 3/8 pressurre port and Pro jacker is 1/2" port.*


​Thanks Erika!


----------



## Erika CCE

tokenbrown1 said:


> ​Thanks Erika!


 ur welcome!


----------



## Erika CCE

*We just got a New Batch of LED Switch Panels!!!
Get your FREE LED switch panel with any of our 2,3 & 4 CCE kits!!! 
Please feel free to call me with any questions. 888-266-5969 ext. 405
- You can also buy it separately, starting price is $79.95







*


----------



## Erika CCE

**NEW BILLET ALUMINUM 10 SWITCH BOX***
10 hole empty box $59.95
10 switch pre-wired box $159.95
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]








*


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

how much for 2 ton and 2 ton pre-cut springs


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> how much for 2 ton and 2 ton pre-cut springs


*I already answer you on the other topic!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_* you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*Just sold these 4 hole LED switch panels, they're ready to go! 
Don't forget we can custom make and put whatever you want in it, your name, car's name, car club logo, emblem etc... They are only $99.95 + S&H Please feel free to contact me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
***PERFECT FATHER'S DAY PRESENT*** *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_* you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## Erika CCE

Have a good weekend everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE GOT ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO..
HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884.. COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

need hyd. or air ride parts hit us up.. 702-578-4884


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:biggrin:​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE GOT ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO..
HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884.. COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*jus want to thank everyone for all your orders... :thumbsup:*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE GOT ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO..

HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884.. COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE GOT ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO..

HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884.. COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Got to love my international customers **Sweden, United Arab Emirates, Mexico & Brazil** so far for the month! We ship worldwide, hit me up for shipping quotes, don't forget we take paypal payments now too!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Oil System Dump / ITALIAN DUMP are back in stock! 
Let me know if you need to order or have questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*















​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

_**WHOLESALE PRICING FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK** :cheesy:
SSSHHHHH! DON'T LET "EL JEFE" KNOW ABOUT OUR SALES :shh:
CALL ME FOR PRICING OR QUOTES 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR EMAIL TO [email protected] _

_ We are having a ‪#‎BackToSchool‬‪#‎SALE‬ starting Monday morning & ending Friday the 15th. All ‪#‎cce‬ HYDRAULIC & AIR & ‪#‎hijacker‬ HYDRAULICS products will be on Sale!! _:thumbsup:

_ **WE WILL STILL HONOR FREE SHIPPING OVER $500.00**_uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:_*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS "BACK TO SCHOOL SALE" GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT*_:thumbsup:_*. EVERYTHING IS AT WHOLESALE PRICE*__* & YES FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING OVER $500.00*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*OutspokeN Car Club, team CCE, and team Hi JACKER* *made this little autistic dudes day!! We donated the trophy, had his name called and all for him to win his own trophy. He was so happy that him and his family shed a tear. The majority of the crowd did as well.*


----------



## aphustle

That's super cool!!! Major props for doing that!!


It's all about the kids !! Props all day 

A.P.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## Erika CCE

aphustle said:


> That's super cool!!! Major props for doing that!!
> 
> 
> It's all about the kids !! Props all day
> 
> A.P.


*
Yes sir!*:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just 2 more weeks away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just 1 more week away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just a few days away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*just want to say thanks for stopping by the shop & for your business..

we really do appreciate it ..:thumbsup:

CCE hydraulics..*_:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & Air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CCE hydraulics / Cool Cars has had its ups & downs.. just like any other company.. but were not go'n no where.. we have been around 20 yrs..
were not worried about some new booties that just been here for a few years..
we might not be the cheapest.. but you get what you pay for.. quality & craftsmanship.. plus shipping up to $500 is only $23 if its over $500 its free shipping.. what other hydraulic company offers that.. no one does.. we don't got to lie or spread rumors to make ourselves look better.. so at the end it just come down to choice of what hydraulic company you want to use.. just want to say thanks to all our customers & for your continued support.. CCE / Cool Cars


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

we got some great deals coming up on our Hijacker line.. will be posting these great deals soon... CCE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

we got some great deals coming up on our Hijacker line.. will be posting these great deals soon... CCE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

check out all our great deals on the HIjacker line.. starting at $950.. free shipping.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT uffin: Seems like some people just love to copy everything we do, say and post. Go ahead and copy this one too! 
***


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Who are talking about? You might as well say who it is. No subliminal messages here


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Who are talking about? You might as well say who it is. No subliminal messages here


*That was a quick response there Mr.... well should I say if the shoe fits, wear it *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Who are talking about? You might as well say who it is. No subliminal messages here


who are you destiny child.. say my name.. say my name... lmao..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*check out all our great deals on the HIjacker line.. starting at $950.. free shipping..*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*They are back again!!! 
10" Chain steering wheel ONLY 99.95 + S&H (for a limited time)
Please give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
**-Steering Wheel; Classic; 10 Inch Diameter; 3 Spoke; Chrome Plated Steel Chain Grip; Chrome Plated Steel Spokes!**









*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

IS THAT A GRANT™ WHEEL, CHAIN WHEELS ON EBAY™ $80 FREE SHIPPING.......


Erika CCE said:


> *They are back again!!!
> 10" Chain steering wheel ONLY 99.95 + S&H (for a limited time)
> Please give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
> *[/ SIZE]*-Steering Wheel; Classic; 10 Inch Diameter; 3 Spoke; Chrome Plated Steel Chain Grip; Chrome Plated Steel Spokes!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Erika CCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> IS THAT A GRANT™ WHEEL, CHAIN WHEELS ON EBAY™ $80 FREE SHIPPING.......


*Yes they are grant, and that is a heck of a deal if they can be found on ebay for that price I mean that's cheaper than what I can get them for, but also they will take the risk of ordering off from who knows who and what condition it's on. We have been in business for almost 20 years! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

U.S. Autoparts warehouse CHAIN STEERING WHEEL $70 brandnew free shipping...over 100,000 items sold on EBAY™ 99.8% RATING...I TRUST THEM.


----------



## charles85

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :x:


need a price on a one pump setup front and back with a pare of mini coils :drama:


----------



## Erika CCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> U.S. Autoparts warehouse CHAIN STEERING WHEEL $70 brandnew free shipping...over 100,000 items sold on EBAY™ 99.8% RATING...I TRUST THEM.


*Thanks for the info and that is a good thing that you trust them I was sooooo worry that you wouldn't...*


----------



## Erika CCE

charles85 said:


> need a price on a one pump setup front and back with a pare of mini coils :drama:


_*I will make sure Big M works on your quote  check your messages in a couple of hours!*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*6 hole LED multicolor panel with impala emblem!
*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Erika CCE said:


> *Thanks for the info and that is a good thing that you trust them I was sooooo worry that you wouldn't...*


......Thank You so much for Your concern...lol...I check Ebay™ before all parts purchases....You should check it out.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Post up some Shop pix...what are You Guys working on up there......no new Shop Cars or CCE Hoppers coming out? ?


----------



## charles85

:inout:


----------



## blesone86

Erika CCE said:


> *6 hole LED multicolor panel with impala emblem!
> *


Any 4 hole cutlass l.e.d switch panels?


----------



## Erika CCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> ......Thank You so much for Your concern...lol...I check Ebay™ before all parts purchases....You should check it out.


*Hey no problem  *


----------



## Erika CCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Post up some Shop pix...what are You Guys working on up there......no new Shop Cars or CCE Hoppers coming out? ?


*We have too much going on; new vehicle projects, new parts we're designing, next years car shows we will be having, etc... I post pictures all the time on FB and try to post some here too but sometimes it's hard to keep up with everything we do up at our store. We don't only sell hydraulics and air suspension, we're a full accessories store, kind of like a ONE STOP SHOP ** Today we are having a trunk-or-treat at the parking lot too and we are super busy!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

blesone86 said:


> Any 4 hole cutlass l.e.d switch panels?


*Yes sir we can make it for you! It usually takes a couple of days to get it done. Let me know if you're looking for solid color or multicolor! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Erika CCE said:


> *We have too much going on; new vehicle projects, new parts we're designing, next years car shows we will be having, etc... I post pictures all the time on FB and try to post some here too but sometimes it's hard to keep up with everything we do up at our store. We don't only sell hydraulics and air suspension, we're a full accessories store, kind of like a ONE STOP SHOP ** Today we are having a trunk-or-treat at the parking lot too and we are super busy!!!*


:run: ...have fun at the trunk or treat.. don't eat to much candy.. :h5:


----------



## blesone86

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes sir we can make it for you! It usually takes a couple of days to get it done. Let me know if you're looking for solid color or multicolor! *


Whats the price on these l.e.ds? solid color


----------



## charles85

charles85 said:


> :inout:


X2


----------



## charles85

charles85 said:


> need a price on a one pump setup front and back with a pare of mini coils :drama:


Screenshot_2014-10-20-21-25-58-1.png


----------



## Erika CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :run: ...have fun at the trunk or treat.. don't eat to much candy.. :h5:


_*Too late I gained like 10lbs in less than an hour. I ate too much*_ :barf:


----------



## Erika CCE

blesone86 said:


> Whats the price on these l.e.ds? solid color


_*
4 hole solid color $79.95
5 or 6 hole solid color $94.95
SHIPPING IS $15.00*_


----------



## Erika CCE

charles85 said:


> Screenshot_2014-10-20-21-25-58-1.png


*Thanks Charles! *


----------



## Erika CCE

charles85 said:


> Screenshot_2014-10-20-21-25-58-1.png


*One pump front, back and pancake $999.00 shipped. We are out of stock on the mini coil springs for now :/*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Erika CCE said:


> _*Too late I gained like 10lbs in less than an hour. I ate too much*_ :barf:


lol.:roflmao:. i gained 20 just think'n of it :h5:


----------



## charles85

Erika CCE said:


> *One pump front, back and pancake $999.00 shipped. We are out of stock on the mini coil springs for now :/*


Ok thanks ...!


----------



## charles85

Erika CCE said:


> *Thanks Charles! *


PM sent


----------



## Erika CCE

charles85 said:


> PM sent


*I pm you the price already, let me know if you want to order *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*have a safe & happy halloween*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*check out all our great deals on the HIjacker line.. starting at $950.. free shipping.. *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*If your at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, stop by our store! We offer full inventory on hydraulics parts, air ride parts, tires and much more! Make sure to ask for the SEMA SPECIALS) **







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*check out all our great deals on the HIjacker line.. starting at $950.. free shipping.. *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

In honor to those who have served, we are offering a 10% off on all Hydraulics & Air suspension parts!
TODAY ONLY!!! Please feel free to call message or email for any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*check out all our great deals on the HIjacker line.. starting at $950.. free shipping.. *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

GM Everyone!!! We are starting to work on our *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS* already. 
We'll be posting them up soon so you can start saving for next week! Stay tune:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
888-266-5969 ext.405 I [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
702-578-4884 las vegas location


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.. MUCH LOVE, RESPECT, PEACE.. BIG M*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

ALL PRICES JUST CAME DOWN ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS AIR, HYDRAULICS, WHEELS, TIRES ETC... 
CALL ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

*Listen up guys & gals! We are taking pre-orders for this hoddie from today until December 14, so we can ship by December 21. Please call, message or email
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
- S, M, L & XL $30
- 2XL & 3XL $40
- 4XL $45
**Shipping cost is only $15.00 for 1 or $20.00 for 2 or more**
*















*

*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*THIS WILL BE A PERFECT CHRISTMAS PRESENT! 
**2 PUMP FRONT & BACK HYDRAULIC KIT ONLY $899.95 + S&H *
Kit includes everything you need except springs and batteries!
Please feel free to call, message or e-mail me for any questions!
888-266-5969 EXT. 405 _


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## LeroyGriego




----------



## Erika CCE

LeroyGriego said:


> View attachment 1503865


:h5:* thanks for sharing the picture!*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Erika CCE said:


> 2 PUMP ECONO-JACKER KIT $899.00
> 
> 2 PUMP PRO-JACKER KIT $999.00
> 
> ****FREE SHIPPING ANYWHERE WITHIN THE US****
> 
> IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR NEED TO MAKE AN ORDER CALL 1-888-266-5969 OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]


Bring this deal back...FBSS $899.99 free shipping


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Erika CCE said:


> *2 PUMP ECONOJACKER FRONT & BACK ONLY $850.00*
> 
> View attachment 428109
> 
> ***FREE SHIPPING***
> CALL AND ORDER TODAY!!!


......So now the price went up $50 and no free shipping ???


----------



## Erika CCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Bring this deal back...FBSS $899.99 free shipping


*If I bring that deal (from over 2 years ago) back, how many kits are you going to buy? *


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Bring it down and lets see....Im not the only person on here so who really knows how many You might sell


----------



## Erika CCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> ......So now the price went up $50 and no free shipping ???


*Yes prices are going up and down all the time, we try to keep them steady most of the time. Let me know if your interested on getting a kit and I might be able to cut you a good deal!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Bring it down and lets see....Im not the only person on here so who really knows how many You might sell


:facepalm:*LOL oh yeah I wish it was that easy. Let's all bring our prices down because Midwest Ridaz wants to see a lower price haha! We are going into 2015 prices now, let me know if your interested on getting our kit, like I said before I will do my best to give you a good deal.*


----------



## Erika CCE

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday _


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Thank You Erika....


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE COMPETITION MOTORS WILL BE BACK IN STOCK BEFORE FRIDAY OF THIS WEEK. 
LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO PRE-ORDER!
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*JUST IN TIME FOR SHOW SEASON 
**CCE COMPETITION MOTORS $119.95 + S&H**















*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## dan_the_man

Just bought mine?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Erika CCE

dan_the_man said:


> Just bought mine
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Prices cheaper than they were in '95 and people are complaining lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

:thumbsup:*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

IN-STOCK! CCE COMPETITION MOTORS!


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN

whats a 3 pump set up pro jacker runnin?


----------



## Erika CCE

DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN said:


> whats a 3 pump set up pro jacker runnin?


*3 pump hijacker is $12,49.95 + S&H let me know if you have more questions!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Car Show Season has just started! Don't be left behind and order your set up today  If your not sure about going with Air Ride or Hydraulics, give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or email to[email protected]


----------



## Team CCE

uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

Hijacker is one of the FIRST product lines available specifically for lowriders. Before that was the lift gate pumps. Get your two pump econo-jacker kits starting at $899.95! Two pump pro-jacker kits start at $1049.95!


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> 702-578-4884.....Call to place your order today


Get your hijacker set up today!!!


----------



## _Bandido_

any mini coils in stock?


----------



## Team CCE

No sir, until further notice.....they have been discontinued.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Complete 2 pump FBSS kit for only $999.00 
**Call, e-mail or message for any questions*


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Hi, Ericka how much are your individual switches 6 prong ones Thanks, Buzzy


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Hi, Ericka how much are your individual switches 6 prong ones Thanks, Buzzy


*$6.95ea *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Elco

How much are your selenoids


----------



## Erika CCE

Elco said:


> How much are your selenoids


*$8.95ea*


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES FREE SHIPPING! 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Team CCE

Let me figure out how to bring a video over to this forum..........


----------



## Team CCE

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=528917663918200&pnref=story
Check out this video of team hijacker puttin' it down at the carl casper show!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

BrownAzt3ka said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

:nicoderm:* hi!*


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> *YES FREE SHIPPING! 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


Get them while there Hot.......702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Team CCE

What the hell happened to my post.....LoL These kits ^^^^^^^ are flying off the shelf, hit me up to order your today......702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*__*







*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*2 pump FRONT & BACK ONLY $899.00 *


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Get a Street Video for only $10.00 with any purchase! 
Call or message for any questions :biggrin:
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
























*


----------



## Erika CCE

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 2015* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKKjBMH7yFg&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksyZHvJ7XzU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Erika CCE

-CCE Competition Motors $119.95 
-Acuumax Solenoids $8.95
+ shipping. 

✆1888-266-5969 EXT 405


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out the HiJacker website, you can make orders online and see prices and description of products! *
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*COMPETITION MOTORS $109.95
ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $8.95**









*


----------



## Erika CCE

Looking for hydraulic kit or parts? We got them!
Looking for air ride kit or parts? We also got them!
Give us a call or comment below for any questions


----------



## bodyman1979

Got the 16" cylinders Saturday Thxs again Erika!


----------



## Erika CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> Got the 16" cylinders Saturday Thxs again Erika!


*Your welcome! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*#‎WWW..... Wire Wheel Wednesday!*










*$950 Shipped!!*
13x7 Rev 100 spokes with 155-80-13 Mounted!
* Your choice of Adapters (2 bars, 3 bars, hex, bullets)
* Your choice of Adapters

*** ‪*FREE SHIPPING* to Lower 48 States ***
Give us a call today *1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma* 
[email protected]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' 72 Spokes $850 #SHIPPED! *









*All accessories included
*Crossed Lace or Straight Lace
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 States ***
DM me or email at [email protected]
Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hijacker Hydraulics 2 pump, 4 dump Set up $999!!! *:thumbsup:










*2 Pump Kit Includes EVERYTHING u need, except Springs & Batteries!
***** Shipping $150 flat fee to Continental US |Lower 48 only ****

CALL 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma
[email protected]

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Accumulators Back In Stock!**










*Accumulators $130 ea
* Acc. Fitting Kit $20 ea
* SPECIAL $500 for (4)Accumulators w/ fitting kit*:thumbsup:* 

Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 Norma | [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* $1550!!!  **Free Shipping!*
*2 Pump Competition Kit + 2 prs 2 ton precuts* 
*Kit Includes:*
• (2) Chrome Competition Pumps w/Fat Bloack & #9 gear
• (2) 3/8 Dual dump assembly w/ deltas & black ret. hoses
• (2) 8" Cylinders pr.
• (1) 10 switch pre-wired box
• (2) Donuts pr.
• (2) Regular cups pr.
• (6) Solenoids
• (2) #6 15ft Parker hoses
• (4) #6 4ft Parker hoses
• (4) 3/8m to #6 elbows
• (2) 2 Ton Blue Pre-cut #Springs pr 
• (1) UPGRADES Available 

*☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 ? Norma | [email protected]
*
#International Shipping Available! If u would like a shipping quote PLEASE email  I'll be happy to help you.

*** Free Shipping to Continental United States ONLY | Excluding AK, HI, PR, GUAM ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*?BOOM?.... That just happened!??* *
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼ *:loco: + *Free Shipping!:thumbsup:










Hop Drop & Roll Package includes: 
• 2 pump Hijacker hydraulics Kit w/Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
EVERYTHING INCLUDED!! ? 
.
Take advantage of this #AMAZINGDEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!! ??? 
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you! 

☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita 


** free shipping to lower 48 only!***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*$975 13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' crossedlace 72 Spokes
with Two Piece knockoff 









All accessories included
* 2 piece 2 BAR knock-off
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

Post ur Zip Code to get a Shipping Quote 
☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma 
I'll be more than happy to help you!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
*







*
10-5300 3/8FBSS ALL Upgraded Kit #only $1260 

Kit includes:
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-1 Slam Specialties MANIFOLD
-4 Slam Specialties RE bags
-1 8 Switch Comtroller
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings

Just add f&b brackets to complete ur kit (+$200) for most cars n trucks  .

Feel free to call me or DM me with any questions 
✆1888-266-5969 EXT ☛ 205Normita♚:biggrin: ♛

*** Shipping around $100/$150 Anywhere in the continental U.S****


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*15X10 Rev. Wire Wheels Available $850
*









*All accessories included:*
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** Post ur zip code to get a shipping Quote ****
*Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita *


----------

